# Stance



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Can I haz it?








more to come later this week when I get tires mounted..


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Specs pls? I wanna see some nice stretch on there


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

the rear is an 18x9.5 et40; I plan to throw on a 235/40 18. Conservative, but I need to have some grip for the months to come.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

That's a very solid stretch, can't wait to see it and I hear ya about the grip I really wanna stretch and poke hardcore but the near future is gonna require beefy tires on all 4's


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I figure even with 235s on all four corners, traction shouldn't be a far fetched outside idea by the time I get to 3rd gear. If it's bad, I can go up to 245s.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of stretched tires, but in your situation you better be sure you have a good amount of stretch or you'll be rubbin' on that fender!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

if you ain't rubbin, you ain't dubbin


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_if you ain't rubbin, you ain't dubbin









True that







And take it from me buddy, Im running 19x9.5 rears and you COULD run 245's BUT run your hands along the top inside fender and you'll feel the clip sticking out where the rear bumper and the car's body lines up.... I had to chop/file that down to remove rubbing... Although i've removed it im still planning on going 235's on my next tire change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Post pix asap, would love to see another TT on here stanced out


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

DgonTT, I have taken a grinder to mine and ground down a fair amount of that entire piece, but I was still rubbing (although less) going hard around the corners while accelerating or hitting fair sized bumps with my 10.5mm spacers and stock 19 inch wheels with 255's. I put some 5mm spacers in the back and no rubbing now.
I guess I could have used it as an excuse for when women ride with me... "Sorry my dear, you have to weigh 120 pounds or less to ride with me, otherwise my rear wheels will rub and we just can't have that, now can we..." Haha, I'm a terrible person.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I bet she would respond well to that! haha
DgonTT, that clip has been removed many moons ago, don't worry


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Ha ha, Yea thats my excuse to keep ppl from trying to bum a ride with me when we go out sir_erick.... "Sorry guys, too low, anything else besides a half tank, me & my gf is too much"








Good job OEM, and going back to you Sir, i had my stock 19's with those 255's on 10mm spacers dumped and had no rubbing... then again im 21 and weigh 140lb lol i blame my short parents... my gf is even shorter & lighter so together we make the typical 30+ yr old of around 200lb or less and a full tank haha


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

good lord man, 140? I got 80lbs on you lol


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

im short dude too 5'6" but 180lbs....


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

6'1 and close to 220 for me lol


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Same here I'm 6ft and 198lbs


----------



## MYTT (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

would a 235/*45*/ 18, be on a safer side because of the amount of stretch, giving you 5mm more meat on the rim


----------



## MYTT (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Stance (NeverOEM)*

Do you have a picture of the front face of the rim?


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Tim, cut the teasing and show us something!!!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

k








think I have the rear close to pegged.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

That looks meaty indeed...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll be taking nice pictures sometime this weekend; you guys will see the results as they're taken








I just love to tease ya


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Tease indeed. Do you think it's fun to wait until AFTER old Jason comes through town, to get some new rimmage? Thanks a lot friend...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hey man if I could have had these things on back then, they would be. lol, this car's entire build is waiting, doesn't mean I enjoy it.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Pictures from a fundraiser car show I attended yesterday; 4th place overall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Edit found them raderwerks virtues, very nice I'm loving them


_Modified by alva8193 at 4:21 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Car is looking great Tim!


----------



## fasttimesNY (Apr 16, 2010)

damn that's a great ride


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (fasttimesNY)*

Best color ever


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*

Hard as nails Tim, good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

thanks guys


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice buddy... but you gotta go lower!!! c'mon, i thought you were playing the stance game with me?? lol i kid i kid enjoy it man


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol the rears are maxed, I'd have to remove perches. And the only thing I hesitate on is how low that would end up being. I still want to drive the crap out of it in the end.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the perches pulled on mine.... doesn't make as drastic of a difference as you may think... it's a noticeable difference but not one where you can't back into a parking space without worrying about hitting the median... its fine, i was all nervous about that myself but said screw it and did it and still no issues to date with the decision


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Long overdue shot of Tim (NeverOEM) and old man Jason (iModTTS) in Shreveport, Louisiana on me trip out to APR. Tim is a mighty cool cat. Too bad he's out there, cuz I get the sense that he'd show up at our GTG's. Naw sayin'?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

NeverOEM, were you at SoWo 2010? Looks like that b-e-a-utiful sled of yours my man!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

since we were talking about height and size of drivers in the TT::: heres me in my truck::: nice lazyboy if you ask me


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> NeverOEM, were you at SoWo 2010? Looks like that b-e-a-utiful sled of yours my man!


my buddies told me about this TT, it's slammed on 18's.... they told me it was the only MK2 out there, wish i could have gone and repped it harder for the TT's  My group was the ppl repping WolfCars :thumb:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah thats me! I had to go out and show SoWo what Louisiana/MkII TTs had to offer. Response to the car was positive, I'm happy to say; even though it seemed pretty plain next to show cars haha. I think the best part was the cruise after though, I was the fourth car in the line and tore those Georgia roads up, hit a g of lateral force often. I highly recommend this show to anyone who may be considering it next year, I'll be there.

Here's a link to the channel of my passenger on the cruise
http://www.youtube.com/user/jluketwo

and you know I'd be there every time, Jason.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be out there for next yr's show aswell as many of you other Mk2 TT's!!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

the car will be in VERY different form by then; hopefully by H2Oi it'll be there as well.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

NeverOEM said:


> the car will be in VERY different form by then; hopefully by H2Oi it'll be there as well.


Nice! who is going to be first you or jonny? Time will tell.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

probably Johnny lol


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome, maybe I'll actually get to meet some of you guys at H2O finally... There's barely any show from MK2 TT's so it'd be great for us all to come out in force... By then I'll have changed my rear valance & added the quad tips


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

thatd be pretty awesome.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

u can catch me there too


----------

